# Port Wine



## LSU_Stogie

What makes a good port wine?

I remember my father gave me some to try and it was exquisite but what should I look for in a good port, do you have any names I should be looking for?

Thanks for the advice,
LSU


----------



## mosesbotbol

I could talk all day about Port. 

How much do you want to spend?

The biggest names are Taylor, Dow, Fonseca, Warres, Ramos Pinto, Grahams, Nieport.

I would go for an '83 Vintage Port; not too expensive and quite tasty. For a tawny port, I feel the Taylor 10 is the best value.


----------



## LSU_Stogie

I'd say like a nice $20 bottle

(oh and i'm not trying to be a drunk college student, I'm just looking for a nice drink to compliment my cigar...all I have right now is water!)


----------



## Andyman

In the $20 range go with a 94 or 97 LBV (Late Bottle Vintage) Taylor, Graham, Fonseca, Dow.. Although not a true vintage year I had a 96 LBV Grahams that was ecellent..


----------



## pnoon

Andyman said:


> *In the $20 range* go with a 94 or 97 LBV (Late Bottle Vintage) Taylor, Graham, Fonseca, Dow.. Although not a true vintage year I had a 96 LBV Grahams that was ecellent..


Or any 10 year old tawny port. I would also add Sandemans to that list.
:2


----------



## punch

I find the Foseca to be a good value. Not too expensive, but quite good.


----------



## mosesbotbol

For around $20.00, I'd go for the Taylor 10 first.


----------



## cigar no baka

I am going to try some port this weekend, to begin my holiday week (FINALLY!!). One of my cigar buddies suggested a Bin 27 Fonseca as a good start for a beginner, so I'm going down to buy a bottle tomorrow and have it with a good smoke.


----------



## MoTheMan

Got a question here.

I've been getting into wines (just what I need, another expensive hobby), and because of my sweet tooth I've taken a liking to port.
Now I'm having a problem trying to decide what all the different ports out there are. Like what's the difference between Late Vintage & Vintage, between tawny and other ports. I've been trying to educate myself with a couple of good wine books (The Wine Bible by Karen MacNeil and Exploring Wines & Spirits by Christopher Fielding), but I'm afraind I'm more confused than I was when I started.

Last week at the Las Vegas herf I got a chance to have some Fonseca 20 yr. old which was quite good. I have also tried Fladgate 20 yr old Tawney which I like quite a lot and a single vintage Dow in the past which wasn't too bad. STill, I'd like to learn more & try more.

Could you possibly enlighten me a bit or give me some information that I can f/u on.


----------



## mosesbotbol

cigar no baka said:


> I am going to try some port this weekend, to begin my holiday week (FINALLY!!). One of my cigar buddies suggested a Bin 27 Fonseca as a good start for a beginner, so I'm going down to buy a bottle tomorrow and have it with a good smoke.


Wouldn't be my first choice. Graham LBV or Taylor 10 would be a better purchase, the Bin 27 in on lower end of the spectrum, but I would drink without a problem if someone offered it. Dow has a LBV that is pretty inexpensive also.

I picked up an '85 Taylor Port yesterday on an auction for $70 that I can't wait to get!


----------



## mosesbotbol

MoTheMan said:


> Got a question here.
> 
> I've been getting into wines (just what I need, another expensive hobby), and because of my sweet tooth I've taken a liking to port.
> Now I'm having a problem trying to decide what all the different ports out there are. Like what's the difference between Late Vintage & Vintage, between tawny and other ports. I've been trying to educate myself with a couple of good wine books (The Wine Bible by Karen MacNeil and Exploring Wines & Spirits by Christopher Fielding), but I'm afraind I'm more confused than I was when I started.
> 
> Last week at the Las Vegas herf I got a chance to have some Fonseca 20 yr. old which was quite good. I have also tried Fladgate 20 yr old Tawney which I like quite a lot and a single vintage Dow in the past which wasn't too bad. STill, I'd like to learn more & try more.
> 
> Could you possibly enlighten me a bit or give me some information that I can f/u on.


Taylor and Dow 20's are the best Tawny's out there! The 30's, although more expensive are not as good in IMHO. The additional aging kills the flavor off.


----------



## ky toker

I've enjoyed Port from a $20 bottle and from a $6 one. I have had glasses from a $$$ bottle and of course they are better but you don't have to break the bank to enjoy some. That's all I'm getting at. There once was a great thread on this which I picked up all my info from.

I'd say I like a Tawny more; yummmm. You'll have to read that first link about the difference, but the Tawny to me doesn't taste like a wine (at least in my head). Where Port tastes like a heavier wine, Tawny is much different. I posted a link I found a while back which gives some info.

http://www.portwine.com/what-is-port/types.php

http://www.intowine.com/port.html


----------



## punch

Mo,

Ports are just like cigars. You just have to find what you like. I have had $70.00 bottles of port that were not one iota better than a $5.00. One thing that you should look out for (ask your wine dealer) is if the particular brand that you have is "ready to drink" or if it is expected that you let it sit for a while (what does this sound like?). Also, get familiar with what is really ment by "age". Port is like a cigar in that respect. There is a difference between a port that was aged 20 years before bottling, and one that was bottled 20 years ago. As someone said earlier, and I agree, I believe that too much time in the cask can dull the flavor somewhat. I have not been at all impressed with the 20yr + ports. Time in the bottle is another factor. Some port wines are not intended to be decanted for a number of years after bottling. Some have had time to sit in the bottle for a while before they are shipped. And to further complicate things, how long has the port been decanted? I think that certain ports (the Fonseca being one) taste best between two days and two weeks after being opened and exposed to air. This is much different than some other wines where you need to drink them within hours of opening the bottle.

Does this all sound a bit like cigars? How long has the port aged before bottling / how old are the leaves before rolling? How long has the port sat in the bottle before opening / how long has the cigar sat in the humidor after rolling? How long has the port sat in the decanter before drinking / how long has the cigar sat in a dry box before smoking? Like cigars, the combinations are endless and only experimentation with YOUR tastebuds are going to give you the answers that you are looking for. There are some "standards" just like with cigars. Other posters have mentioned some. But there are also a lot of ports to be enjoyed on both ends of the price spectrum.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## mosesbotbol

punch said:


> Mo,
> 
> Ports are just like cigars. You just have to find what you like. I have had $70.00 bottles of port that were not one iota better than a $5.00. One thing that you should look out for (ask your wine dealer) is if the particular brand that you have is "ready to drink" or if it is expected that you let it sit for a while (what does this sound like?). Also, get familiar with what is really ment by "age". Port is like a cigar in that respect. There is a difference between a port that was aged 20 years before bottling, and one that was bottled 20 years ago. As someone said earlier, and I agree, I believe that too much time in the cask can dull the flavor somewhat. I have not been at all impressed with the 20yr + ports. Time in the bottle is another factor. Some port wines are not intended to be decanted for a number of years after bottling. Some have had time to sit in the bottle for a while before they are shipped. And to further complicate things, how long has the port been decanted? I think that certain ports (the Fonseca being one) taste best between two days and two weeks after being opened and exposed to air. This is much different than some other wines where you need to drink them within hours of opening the bottle.
> 
> Does this all sound a bit like cigars? How long has the port aged before bottling / how old are the leaves before rolling? How long has the port sat in the bottle before opening / how long has the cigar sat in the humidor after rolling? How long has the port sat in the decanter before drinking / how long has the cigar sat in a dry box before smoking? Like cigars, the combinations are endless and only experimentation with YOUR tastebuds are going to give you the answers that you are looking for. There are some "standards" just like with cigars. Other posters have mentioned some. But there are also a lot of ports to be enjoyed on both ends of the price spectrum.
> 
> Have fun and good luck!


I agree that ports taste better when open for a while. I'd suggest to anyone that if they plan to kill a bottle in one sitting, to open it the night before and leave it open. I like to decant port as well, I picked up a beautiful, pineapple shapped decanter in France that looks really regal with the port in it. Older vintage ports I like to open with heated tongs with a wet towel over the neck; it's quite festive and traditional. A lot does come down to taste, and many have different taste than mine, but someone new to port is looking for opinions, and I feel that I have had enough port and a good port collection to offer solid, unbiased advice.


----------



## ky toker

> punch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some have had time to sit in the bottle for a while before they are shipped. And to further complicate things, how long has the port been decanted? I think that certain ports (the Fonseca being one) taste best between two days and two weeks after being opened and exposed to air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosesbotbol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest to anyone that if they plan to kill a bottle in one sitting, to open it the night before and leave it open. I like to decant port as well,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm glad you two brought that up. Along with cigars, I still have a lot to learn about port. Do you decant a Tawny as well?


----------



## mosesbotbol

The reason for decanting port is to open it up like wine. Vintage port has sediment, so traditionally, Vintage port is suppose to be kept upright for a week before opening. I just use a screen funnel and/or cheesecloth to catch the sediment.

Tawny port can be decanted if you plan to drink the bottle down quick. I prefer to just keep the cap off while you're drinking it and each day the port will gain more character. All depends what time frame you expect to finish the bottle. If you are planning it to last a week or two, just leave it in the bottle; you'll see for yourself how the port evolves as the air gets to it.


----------



## MoTheMan

Thanks for all the head's up guys, and thanks for the references.

Did a search before my original post, guess I should have gone farther back to find more posts.

Now I gotta start learning about the different kind of ports.

Now one last question. Does anybody know how long you can keep a bottle of port open before it starts oxidizing & going bad?


----------



## mosesbotbol

MoTheMan said:


> Now one last question. Does anybody know how long you can keep a bottle of port open before it starts oxidizing & going bad?


Month or so. It's unlikely to last you more than week, as it's not too strong and easy drinking. :al


----------



## miki

pnoon said:


> Or any 10 year old tawny port. I would also add Sandemans to that list.
> :2


I got the Taylor 10 year tawny and have to say it is very good.


----------



## ATLHARP

Andyman said:


> In the $20 range go with a 94 or 97 LBV (Late Bottle Vintage) Taylor, Graham, Fonseca, Dow.. Although not a true vintage year I had a 96 LBV Grahams that was ecellent..


IMHO the '96 and '99 LBV's from Taylor-Fladgate are excellent. They are flawless, fruity tasting, and very smooth. I happened upon some Taylor-Fladgate 97 LBV that was just excellent a while ago. I brought a bottle of it to the Bolivar event last night and it disappeared in about 45 minutes! LBV is a great buy if you not looking to spend mega-bucks for port ,but still want to get close the to that Vintage Port character. Graham's Six Grape is also excellent for around $20, it is their reserve Port but still has an excellent character.

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Trader Joe's*



ATLHARP said:



> IMHO the '96 and '99 LBV's from Taylor-Fladgate are excellent.
> ATL


Dow has an LBV in the low $20's and I was impressed at its value. Not sure what year it was.

Trader Joe's

If you don't mind a little edge, Trader Joe's has 1988 vintage port for $10.99 or so that is pretty dam good all considering. I bought my friend a case of it a couple of years ago and he's drinking it!

I haven't been in TJ's for a while, usually for chocolate supplies, but they always have great value priced ports. Check them out if they are in your area.


----------



## vic_c

For around $20 I would go with a 10 yr Taylor or Fonseca both have been consistant (especially since the 1940's) highly rated producers of port. 
:al :al


----------



## dayplanner

I too have been getting into port of late - reading and researching.

I foudn this to ba a fine overall big-picture guide and introduction to the various types of ports (make sure to click through all the links for details):

http://www.intowine.com/port.html


----------



## dayplanner

mosesbotbol said:


> I could talk all day about Port.
> 
> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> The biggest names are Taylor, Dow, Fonseca, Warres, Ramos Pinto, Grahams, Nieport.
> 
> I would go for an '83 Vintage Port; not too expensive and quite tasty. For a tawny port, I feel the Taylor 10 is the best value.


Are there sites and sources you can reccomend for buying good port at fair prices?


----------



## vic_c

rdcross said:


> Are there sites and sources you can reccomend for buying good port at fair prices?


TRY THIS they seem reasonable. Or PM me and I can hook you up with the distributor I buy from....I just don't know if he can ship.


----------



## dayplanner

vic_c said:


> TRY THIS they seem reasonable. Or PM me and I can hook you up with the distributor I buy from....I just don't know if he can ship.


Wow, Vic. That's an impressive and what appears to be reasonably priced selection. Thanks for this! Have you purchased from them before?


----------



## vic_c

No... I purchase from a friend of mine who is a vino distributor ...his prices are usually better...I don't know if he can ship...but I can hook you up with him if you want. :al :al


----------



## mosesbotbol

The 90 Lafite on that web site looks hot! A good way to go is buying off of private collectors; that's what I do. Chances are they bought it back in the day and will sell stuff for what one would think of wholesale. Once you find someone who has bottles they want to unload, do all you can to buy while they're selling...


----------



## dayplanner

mosesbotbol said:


> The 90 Lafite on that web site looks hot! A good way to go is buying off of private collectors; that's what I do. Chances are they bought it back in the day and will sell stuff for what one would think of wholesale. Once you find someone who has bottles they want to unload, do all you can to buy while they're selling...


This may be a stupid question, but how do you find these folks? Do they tend to use certain Web sites or advertising methods?


----------



## illuminatus

wow, after reading this whole thread, I now have an interest in trying port... So I guess in 18 months (almost exactly), I'll go out and buy some  ... but this is some good info, thanks, it'll gimme something to look for when I'm actually in the market


----------



## mosesbotbol

rdcross said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you find these folks? Do they tend to use certain Web sites or advertising methods?


I find them off of Ebay or craigslist. If you see someone selling wine or port, ask them what else they have and that you'd like to buy a case worth... I talk to people from US and Europe.


----------



## vic_c

rdcross said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you find these folks? Do they tend to use certain Web sites or advertising methods?


Your best bet is to make friends with a buyer at a good liquor/wine store they usually hunt down or get offered collections......and a lot of the time the port is overlooked for the 82' Bordeaux's. Or you could try auctions.


----------



## vic_c

MoTheMan said:


> Thanks for all the head's up guys, and thanks for the references.
> 
> Did a search before my original post, guess I should have gone farther back to find more posts.
> 
> Now I gotta start learning about the different kind of ports.
> 
> Now one last question. Does anybody know how long you can keep a bottle of port open before it starts oxidizing & going bad?


re-corked and stored at a cool temperature (55-65) it should last several weeks ..I would personally not like to keep a vintage port more than 3 weeks ..ideally one week.


----------



## dayplanner

Fabulous info - thanks guys!

I have been working on a 1997 Quinta Delaforce, a port that goes for $80, and recieved a 95 rating from Wine Spectator...but is now available for $35-$40 at a number of retailers. 

A few observations:

Upon opening, it was big and rough around the edges and sharp and bold.
The next day, this smoothed out some. Day 2, some more. And now, about a week after opening, it's drinking as smooth as a well-aged Boli Royal Corona. 

For other beginners like myself, I've also learned this: vintage port is more like a bigger, thicker, bolder, sweeter, more alcoholic red wine. Tawny port is called tawny for its color: a nice caramel brown, and does not really resemble red wine in look or taste. To me, Tawny is nuts and caramel and desert. But vintage port is sexy. It's rich and big and collectable. 

My :2 

Cobe-Dub


----------



## dayplanner

One more thing: 

For a fine cigar after dinner, I cannot think of a better companion than a vintage port. 

Great - I am officially firmly entrenched in another high-priced hobby...but all three hobbies (single malt scotch, cigars and port) are so worth it: they happily remind me that life is good.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*

I just bought a bottle of Fonseca Port that was given out a Prince Charles and Lady Diana's wedding. Not sure what the year of the contents are, but I think they're 1977, as 1981 is the wedding, and the vintage would have to be previous to this. I'll have to do some research. Either way, I know it's worth more than I paid, which wasn't much for any port. Just as a comemorative, I think it has value. People just love the royals. Bottle says "Vintage Character", for what that is worth?

I am hoping this will be worth some bucks in about 20 years. Odd size bottle to with 70 cl. :w :al


----------



## mosesbotbol

rdcross said:


> Fabulous info - thanks guys!
> 
> I have been working on a 1997 Quinta Delaforce, a port that goes for $80, and recieved a 95 rating from Wine Spectator...but is now available for $35-$40 at a number of retailers.
> 
> Cobe-Dub


1997 Quinta Delaforce should be around $35-40, if you know someone who paid $80, please give me their contact info - I have a lot I can sell them :al


----------



## vic_c

rdcross said:


> Fabulous info - thanks guys!
> 
> I have been working on a 1997 Quinta Delaforce, a port that goes for $80, and recieved a 95 rating from Wine Spectator...but is now available for $35-$40 at a number of retailers.
> 
> A few observations:
> 
> Upon opening, it was big and rough around the edges and sharp and bold.
> The next day, this smoothed out some. Day 2, some more. And now, about a week after opening, it's drinking as smooth as a well-aged Boli Royal Corona.
> 
> For other beginners like myself, I've also learned this: vintage port is more like a bigger, thicker, bolder, sweeter, more alcoholic red wine. Tawny port is called tawny for its color: a nice caramel brown, and does not really resemble red wine in look or taste. To me, Tawny is nuts and caramel and desert. But vintage port is sexy. It's rich and big and collectable.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Cobe-Dub


A 1997 is technically not ready to drink until at least 2012! So you should try to decant it and let it breath for several hours before drinking..that is why after a few days it tasted better. I would save any port from the 90's and drink the 83's or 85's now if you wan't to drink young. The difference between a vintage port from the 60's or 70's and one from the 90's is astounding ...ITS ALL ABOUT THE AGING!! Many of the 1994 vintage were very highly rated as well as the 1992 and some of the 97's. Fonseca and Taylor Fladgate's 94's had perfect ratings 100 (ws) but they are just not ready to consume yet. :al :al


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



mosesbotbol said:


> I just bought a bottle of Fonseca Port that was given out a Prince Charles and Lady Diana's wedding. Not sure what the year of the contents are, but I think they're 1977, as 1981 is the wedding, and the vintage would have to be previous to this. I'll have to do some research. Either way, I know it's worth more than I paid, which wasn't much for any port. Just as a comemorative, I think it has value. People just love the royals. Bottle says "Vintage Character", for what that is worth?
> 
> I am hoping this will be worth some bucks in about 20 years. Odd size bottle to with 70 cl. :w :al


I've sent an e-mail to Angello at the Fonseca corp to try to get some info on this bottle for you. I'll forward it as soon as I get a response from him. I'm interested to find out something on this as I have done some searching and came up with no info.

Ron


----------



## CrackerJacket

Port is my favorite drink, second only to a good pint of Strongbow Cider.

I suggest the Taylor-Fladgate 10 and the Dow's Boardroom 10.

Our Halloween costume party this year was 1920s mobster / speakeasy
so all the guys had stogies and suits and fedoras. We went through both the
TF and the Dow's while smoking the cigars on the back deck.

I smoked a Don Barco (picked it up in Ybor City) to keep in the "Don" theme.
Spicy and tasty. Good cigar for a reasonable price.

Good stuff!


----------



## vic_c

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



Ron1YY said:


> I've sent an e-mail to Angello at the Fonseca corp to try to get some info on this bottle for you. I'll forward it as soon as I get a response from him. I'm interested to find out something on this as I have done some searching and came up with no info.
> 
> Ron


I'm very curious to hear about what you find out!....That bottle is very interesting especially since none of the major port producers released any vintages from 1978 to 1982!


----------



## Blueface

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



vic_c said:


> I'm very curious to hear about what you find out!....That bottle is very interesting especially since none of the major port producers released any vintages from 1978 to 1982!


Me too.
Love port.
Growing up with all Portuguese folks in Newark, NJ taught me how to appreciate this stuff.
Anything I can learn I welcome.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



Ron1YY said:


> I've sent an e-mail to Angello at the Fonseca corp to try to get some info on this bottle for you. I'll forward it as soon as I get a response from him. I'm interested to find out something on this as I have done some searching and came up with no info.
> 
> Ron


Cool, I am quite curious, this could be a total crock, but at a minimum, it's an older bottle of Fonseca port. I've spent more on less, but I think this may be of some value.

Opened up a Grahams 1983 last night for T-day. I had it upright for a week and it need little decanting. We drank about 1/2 the bottle, I am sure the rest of the bottle will be gone before Sunday :al

As great as Grahams is, I am finding that I like Dow and Taylor's flavor profile better. I prefer the cherry notes to the rasian one.


----------



## ATLHARP

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



mosesbotbol said:


> As great as Grahams is, I am finding that I like Dow and Taylor's flavor profile better. I prefer the cherry notes to the rasian one.


I agree,

I love Graham's Six Grape and their Ruby, but I am finding I like Taylor's Ruby and LBV much better. As far vintages go, I need more practice.......and more money to practice! :al

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



ATLHARP said:


> I agree,
> 
> I love Graham's Six Grape and their Ruby, but I am finding I like Taylor's Ruby and LBV much better. As far vintages go, I need more practice.......and more money to practice! :al
> 
> ATL


The best way to try vintage port is to split a bottle between 3 people, so if each person put in $30.00, you could get a lot for $90.00. As "Vic" mentioned, port from 80's+ need some time while open, so if you pick up a bottle to split, open it serveral hours to a night before ya'll drink it down.

After you finish the vintage, move on to the Six Grapes or what ever, and party on...


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



mosesbotbol said:


> The best way to try vintage port is to split a bottle between 3 people, so if each person put in $30.00, you could get a lot for $90.00. As "Vic" mentioned, port from 80's+ need some time while open, so if you pick up a bottle to split, open it serveral hours to a night before ya'll drink it down.
> 
> After you finish the vintage, move on to the Six Grapes or what ever, and party on...


WOW!!!!! I never thought of that!!!!!!!!! Great Idea!!!! Hey Andrew, Wanna do a split????? I have a couple places I can order from!!!!!! Seriously

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

I just checked my e-mail and I have not gotten a response yet. I guess I'll post it here rather than e-mail it because of the interest that others have.

Ron


----------



## dayplanner

Ron1YY said:


> I just checked my e-mail and I have not gotten a response yet. I guess I'll post it here rather than e-mail it because of the interest that others have.
> 
> Ron


I'd be interested in this - but is it feasible if the group sharing the bottle(s) is not in physical proximity. Seems like a schlep to send around an open bottle of port...


----------



## mosesbotbol

rdcross said:


> I'd be interested in this - but is it feasible if the group sharing the bottle(s) is not in physical proximity. Seems like a schlep to send around an open bottle of port...


You have to be in the same room to share a bottle of port... Come'on now, how desperate are we? Even if 4 people (max) split a bottle of $80 port, that is only $20 each... Finish the session with a bottle of Taylor 10, $25 and that comes out to $26 each for a hell-of-a-good-time! I'd rather spend the money on splitting bottles of port, than going to some restaurant and spending more... Food you can cook at home, port well.... not so easy.

:2


----------



## ATLHARP

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



Ron1YY said:


> WOW!!!!! I never thought of that!!!!!!!!! Great Idea!!!! Hey Andrew, Wanna do a split????? I have a couple places I can order from!!!!!! Seriously
> 
> Ron


Yeah,

I am up for it! I am leaning towards some Croft 1970 Vintage..........hmmm......

ATL


----------



## pyrotech

Not sure how things work in the US, but here making friends with a good resonably local supplier works wonders. Give a few a call to see if they do tasting's, I found most of the true bargin ports I've got or had have come from post tasting buys, and I've ended up with things to suit my palette. Quite often they are things I would never have considered or even heard of.

Here at least the snobbery of old have left the tastings, and most people who go are ordinary joes like my self.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****

Went to Trader Joes today and picked out a port that I am quite pleased with for the price!

Porto Morgado 10 Years Old Tawny.​
Reminds of Taylor slightly, lighter cherry taste with a good body and the alocohol is present but not rough.

Best part of all, the price: $10.99

If you want to drink port all the time, this is the stuff. On the bottom end of pricing, you're not going to find any 10 year tawny for this price, and stuff is pretty good.


----------



## dayplanner

On something of the opposite end of the spectrum, I just came home with a 1994 Graham's Vintage Port for $79.99. This may be over-estimating my self-control, but it will lay down till our annual Xmas day wine dinner...a fine finish it should be...


----------



## mosesbotbol

rdcross said:


> On something of the opposite end of the spectrum, I just came home with a 1994 Graham's Vintage Port for $79.99. This may be over-estimating my self-control, but it will lay down till our annual Xmas day wine dinner...a fine finish it should be...


If you want to drink it right away, you should be able to find 1983 Grahams, for less than $79.99 and it already has the aging.


----------



## vic_c

rdcross said:


> On something of the opposite end of the spectrum, I just came home with a 1994 Graham's Vintage Port for $79.99. This may be over-estimating my self-control, but it will lay down till our annual Xmas day wine dinner...a fine finish it should be...


That's a great bottle! the 1994 Graham's is a 95 pointer in wine spectator...the 1994 vintage all around was one of the best since 63', 48' or 27' the Taylor and Fonseca both received 100 points in 94! I have not touched any of my 94's or 92's but if you must drink it decant it for at least 3 hours before to let it breathe. :al


----------



## mosesbotbol

vic_c said:


> That's a great bottle! the 1994 Graham's is a 95 pointer in wine spectator...the 1994 vintage all around was one of the best since 63', 48' or 27' the Taylor and Fonseca both received 100 points in 94!


It's difficult to find any 94's at the liquor store, if you see one, pick them up! The '63's are like nectar from the heavens....


----------



## dayplanner

Damn...now you guys have me wanting to go back and get more....

I've also checked online, and $80 appears to be a good price for 94 Grahams. 

OK - question here. With wine, if I have a bottle I like, I'll go back for a case or half-case without thinking twice. For vintage port, which is new for me, what do you do? At $80 per bottle, buying a case isn't feasible...at least not very frequently. 

What do you guys do? Buy a couple bottles of something you like? Or go all th eway and splurge on 6 or 12? Remember...I have other hobbies to pay for!


----------



## mosesbotbol

rdcross said:


> Damn...now you guys have me wanting to go back and get more....
> 
> I've also checked online, and $80 appears to be a good price for 94 Grahams.
> 
> OK - question here. With wine, if I have a bottle I like, I'll go back for a case or half-case without thinking twice. For vintage port, which is new for me, what do you do? At $80 per bottle, buying a case isn't feasible...at least not very frequently.
> 
> What do you guys do? Buy a couple bottles of something you like? Or go all th eway and splurge on 6 or 12? Remember...I have other hobbies to pay for!


If you score 94's hold on to them and don't drink them for another 20 years. It's s shame to drink one of the best vintages well before it's ready. If you looking to buy stuff to drink now, '83, '77 or older. Most places should give you at least 10-20% off on buying a case. I'd scour every liquor store around for port that has been priced wrong. Since it's not always a big seller, often times you'll find deals. What ever the store has on the shelf, ask if they have the same bottle "out back". Often, port is baking in the sun, or has been sitting on the warm shelf for month/ years.


----------



## JezterVA

I tried a bottle of the Sandemans this weekend at our late turkey day celebration. I opened it up and let it breathe for about 4 hours before we poured it. It was really good and I would recommend it. Cost = 15.00.


----------



## dayplanner

A fine site that reports on each vintage and collects reviews on each specific port:

http://www.thevintageportsite.com/recommendations.htm

Click around - excellent info, and a forum too.


----------



## MoTheMan

Thanks to everyone's help I decided on a bottle of Graham's 20 y.o. Tawny Port that we opened as we were finishing some Partagas Serie P No.2. It sure capped a really wonderful Tanksgiving dinner along with some most excellent company.

Thanks again.


----------



## vic_c

rdcross said:


> Damn...now you guys have me wanting to go back and get more....
> 
> I've also checked online, and $80 appears to be a good price for 94 Grahams.
> 
> OK - question here. With wine, if I have a bottle I like, I'll go back for a case or half-case without thinking twice. For vintage port, which is new for me, what do you do? At $80 per bottle, buying a case isn't feasible...at least not very frequently.
> 
> What do you guys do? Buy a couple bottles of something you like? Or go all th eway and splurge on 6 or 12? Remember...I have other hobbies to pay for!


I personally buy by the case or split a case with a friend, but it is not always necessary to buy 12 bottles ...also especially in more recent years port is available in 6 or 12 bottle wood cases. You should buy what you can afford if you can't afford the case buy singles. The problem is the US dollar is very weak now and buying port futures is the same as buying a ready to drink vintage port. You should also make sure you can store the case (55-63 degrees) unless you plan on drinking the whole thing within a few months.
I don't know if you saw my other two posts but just in case here are the links 
HEREandHERE 
:al :al


----------



## mosesbotbol

MoTheMan said:


> Thanks to everyone's help I decided on a bottle of Graham's 20 y.o. Tawny Port that we opened as we were finishing some Partagas Serie P No.2. It sure capped a really wonderful Tanksgiving dinner along with some most excellent company.
> 
> Thanks again.


Graham 20 year is not that common, how was it? Have you had any other 20's you can compare it to?


----------



## joed

Good port wine - should mean a vintage port - the names you were given earlier are the ones to look at - Dow, Grahamm's and Fonseca

The thing is - a vintage port isn't ready until it's at least 20 years old - that could easily make the price over $100. You could reasonably expect to pay $125 or more for a good, aged vintage port wine. It should have been stored well and not moved around very much - there will be a lot of sediment in a bottle of good port - and too much moving around will bruise the wine. 

I know it's a lot for a bottle of wine - but it's not for everyday drinking and not for drinking a lot. 

A good port - with a good ISOM - is a combination that you won't soon forget.

The twany ports - they are all pretty much the same and nothing like a vintage port. Sweet - strong wine - grab one based on price. Taylor is usually priced to be a value buy.


----------



## Navydoc

joed said:


> Good port wine - should mean a vintage port - the names you were given earlier are the ones to look at - Dow, Grahamm's and Fonseca
> 
> The thing is - a vintage port isn't ready until it's at least 20 years old - that could easily make the price over $100. You could reasonably expect to pay $125 or more for a good, aged vintage port wine. It should have been stored well and not moved around very much - there will be a lot of sediment in a bottle of good port - and too much moving around will bruise the wine.
> 
> I know it's a lot for a bottle of wine - but it's not for everyday drinking and not for drinking a lot.
> 
> A good port - with a good ISOM - is a combination that you won't soon forget.
> 
> The twany ports - they are all pretty much the same and nothing like a vintage port. Sweet - strong wine - grab one based on price. Taylor is usually priced to be a value buy.


LBV's are one of the best values IMHO (about $20)...Check out the Quinto DoNoval, Taylor, Fonseca. 97's Rock and the 2000's are due soon. The 40 and 50yr old Tawneys are sublime also.


----------



## mosesbotbol

joed said:


> Good port wine - should mean a vintage port - the names you were given earlier are the ones to look at - Dow, Grahamm's and Fonseca
> 
> The thing is - a vintage port isn't ready until it's at least 20 years old - that could easily make the price over $100. You could reasonably expect to pay $125 or more for a good, aged vintage port wine.


20 years ago is just 1985 and there's plenty of 83's and 77's for $100.00 or less. Sure, Taylor and Fonseca are going to command top dollar, but I was buying '83 Grahams for $58.00 and 77 Dow's for $90. I just bought a 77 Graham for $75.00 too.

I don't think it's fair to compare buying a $100.00 bottle of port vs. a $100 bottle of wine. As much as I love wine, one could polish off a bottle of wine in 20 minutes, where the port is more of an event and I think a much better value to spend money on. I'd put port with sauternes, in that your money goes a long way, as well as memory of the bottle.


----------



## Neuromancer

Vintage Port Site


----------



## joed

Neuromancer said:


> Vintage Port Site


You found a great site here!!

This is a cool site with a lot of great info if you are interested in finding out about Vintage Port Wine.

Like I said before - a good bottle of vintage port wine and a "special cigar" can create a truly memorable experience.


----------



## ATLHARP

Neuromancer said:


> Vintage Port Site


I have learned tons from the vintage port site, another great resource for maximum pleasure! :al

ATL


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Vintage Port Site


Mark,
Great website.
This could be dangerous.


----------



## cmiller

I remember having a bottle of port in the wine rack at home and just had the wife on the phone so I had her refresh my memory:

Warre's Vintage Port, 1985, product of Portugal

any thoughts? I don't even remember how or when I acquired it.


----------



## Blueface

cmiller said:


> I remember having a bottle of port in the wine rack at home and just had the wife on the phone so I had her refresh my memory:
> 
> Warre's Vintage Port, 1985, product of Portugal
> 
> any thoughts? I don't even remember how or when I acquired it.


Bad year.
I would not dare try opening that.
Can you send it to me as I have a lab that can properly open, analyze and discard the contents?


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Bad year.
> I would not dare try opening that.
> Can you send it to me as I have a lab that can properly open, analyze and discard the contents?


Yes, he really does. And we fondly call the lab TW :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He will have his team analyze it on the 10th. It will be run through all of the diagnostics and then we will bring it to a round table discussion over some shots of Tequila...Opps I mean Milk :r

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> Yes, he really does. And we fondly call the lab TW :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He will have his team analyze it on the 10th. It will be run through all of the diagnostics and then we will bring it to a round table discussion over some shots of Tequila...Opps I mean Milk :r
> 
> Ron


Actually just send it to me and I will let you know the base mean structure and tannin dynamic output. You see I am the only one on the board that can do this........actually I just want dig in to the Warre's! That's a great bottle of Port, crack that one open and get some fine chocolate for the wife. That way you can have your cigars and get laid later on!
See always thinking! :al

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

mosesbotbol said:


> As much as I love wine, one could polish off a bottle of wine in 20 minutes, where the port is more of an event and I think a much better value to spend money on. I'd put port with sauternes, in that your money goes a long way, as well as memory of the bottle.


Totally agree,

I like Port mainly because it's not something to be consumed on a massive quantity, but something which is savored with each sip. I view cigars the same way........well at least the ones that don't suck.

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol

ATLHARP said:


> Totally agree,
> 
> I like Port mainly because it's not something to be consumed on a massive quantity, but something which is savored with each sip. I view cigars the same way........well at least the ones that don't suck.
> 
> ATL


Two people should be able to split a bottle in sitting no problem; maybe in an hour or so?

Last winter a friend and I polished of a Taylor '67, Dow '70, and a bottle of wine from Margaux within 2 good size cigars. It was snowing out, smoking Habanos.... The port caught up to me in a bad way when we got a cigar bar... The most gluttonous ill stomach I've ever had...


----------



## MoTheMan

Yeah, my local wine shop, Hi-Time Wine Cellar has Graham's, Taylor's, Neipoort, and Dow's in 20 y.o. Tawny.

I've found quite a few diferent makes of 1983 & 1985 Vintage Ports out there still available; never mind the 1977's and ones from the 60's. Fonseca 1983 for $60 and Fonseca 1085 for $75 can be had.

Well, thanks to everyone here my education of port has been accelerated considerable. Just over the past week alone I've spent nearly $400 on various Vintage/LBV/Colheita/Tawny/& Australian ("Port"). So far I like the Tawny the best. Enjoyed the Taylor and had a decent Fonseca at the Casa Fuente in Vegas. IMO, the Graham's was good, but didn't like it as much as I did the other two.

Been finding quite a few half bottles around, not only are they more easily affordable but I figure there's be less wasted.


----------



## cmiller

ATLHARP said:


> Actually just send it to me and I will let you know the base mean structure and tannin dynamic output. You see I am the only one on the board that can do this........actually I just want dig in to the Warre's! That's a great bottle of Port, crack that one open and get some fine chocolate for the wife. That way you can have your cigars and get laid later on!
> See always thinking! :al
> 
> ATL


Think I'll go with the last part of this 

So out of curiousity, if one were to buy a port today with the intent of letting it set in the wine rack for 10 years what more receint vintages look promissing for a decade down the road?

Edit:

Maybe this answers my own question. When I go to the vintage port site mentioned above without my popup blocker turned on I get a popup that says simply


> Port Houses declare 2003 Vintage
> The first widely declared vintage since 2000


 so I guess in the 15-17 year horizon it might be good to buy these two vintages (2000 and 2003) now?

Edit again:

Looking at the vintage chart at the vintage port site it says the 85 could be drunk now but will improve some more with a few more years. So should I wait another 3-5 years, or get my wifes favorite chocolates for Christmas?


----------



## Neuromancer

Blueface said:


> Mark,
> Great website.
> This could be dangerous.


Yeah, I know...another freakin' slope... :hn


----------



## vic_c

cmiller said:


> I remember having a bottle of port in the wine rack at home and just had the wife on the phone so I had her refresh my memory:
> 
> Warre's Vintage Port, 1985, product of Portugal
> 
> any thoughts? I don't even remember how or when I acquired it.


It's good (if it was stored properly) and can be opened now! :al

Here's the results from Wine Spectator:

winery: Warre

Score: 91

Wine: Vintage Port 1985
Price: $NA
Country: Portugal
Region: Portugal 
Issue: Web Only (1989)
There is plenty of grip and backbone here. Deep purple, with concentrated grape and violet aromas, full-bodied, with huge grapy flavors, excellent backbone and a long finish


----------



## vic_c

MoTheMan said:


> Yeah, my local wine shop, Hi-Time Wine Cellar has Graham's, Taylor's, Neipoort, and Dow's in 20 y.o. Tawny.
> 
> I've found quite a few diferent makes of 1983 & 1985 Vintage Ports out there still available; never mind the 1977's and ones from the 60's. Fonseca 1983 for $60 and Fonseca 1085 for $75 can be had.


$60 is a VERY good price ....I'll take a case! it's not listed on their site!


----------



## mosesbotbol

MoTheMan said:


> Yeah, my local wine shop, Hi-Time Wine Cellar has Graham's, Taylor's, Neipoort, and Dow's in 20 y.o. Tawny.
> 
> I've found quite a few diferent makes of 1983 & 1985 Vintage Ports out there still available; never mind the 1977's and ones from the 60's. Fonseca 1983 for $60 and Fonseca 1085 for $75 can be had.


They have some good prices. I am waiting for them to open up and see what I can get shipped to me; I'll cases- going, going, gone.... You better get down there quick before the hawks swoop down and clean that place out.


----------



## Neuromancer

I just bought a bottle of the Taylor Fladgate Vintage 2003 and couldn't stop myself from getting into it...it was great, and I am sure it will be even greater with a little age on it...


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



mosesbotbol said:


> I just bought a bottle of Fonseca Port that was given out a Prince Charles and Lady Diana's wedding. Not sure what the year of the contents are, but I think they're 1977, as 1981 is the wedding, and the vintage would have to be previous to this. I'll have to do some research. Either way, I know it's worth more than I paid, which wasn't much for any port. Just as a comemorative, I think it has value. People just love the royals. Bottle says "Vintage Character", for what that is worth?
> 
> I am hoping this will be worth some bucks in about 20 years. Odd size bottle to with 70 cl. :w :al


Ok, Finally got a response back from the Fonseca company. Apparently this is an extremely rare bottle as per the reply I received back from them.

*Dear Mr. Ron,

Could you please give us a detailed description of the label or, if possible, send us a digital image of the bottle.

Thank you 
Cristina XXXXXXXX*

I am going to send them the pics you have posted and see what they can find out for you. I'll post the info as I get it.

Ron


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Finally got a response back from the Fonseca company. Apparently this is an extremely rare bottle as per the reply I received back from them.
> 
> *Dear Mr. Ron,
> 
> Could you please give us a detailed description of the label or, if possible, send us a digital image of the bottle.
> 
> Thank you
> Cristina XXXXXXXX*
> 
> I am going to send them the pics you have posted and see what they can find out for you. I'll post the info as I get it.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Cool, I can't wait to find out, this is a big help, and a bit of drama!

-Moses


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



mosesbotbol said:


> Ron,
> Cool, I can't wait to find out, this is a big help, and a bit of drama!
> 
> -Moses


Here is the latest on this. I'll need some help here Moses to get the answer to this Mystery.

*Dear Ron,

Unfortunately the images are too small and we can not read the label 
correctly.

You can either write the words that are on the label or take a larger 
picture.

I have found no information on this port being produced by ourselves, but we 
can be wrong.

I await your reply.

Kind regards 
Cristina *

Ron


----------



## CrackerJacket

Just picked up a 10 year old Fonseca for my father-in-law's Christmas present.
I get him a bottle of "something" every year. Last year was Balvenie single
malt.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*



Ron1YY said:


> Here is the latest on this. I'll need some help here Moses to get the answer to this Mystery.
> 
> *Dear Ron,
> 
> Unfortunately the images are too small and we can not read the label
> correctly.
> 
> You can either write the words that are on the label or take a larger
> picture.
> 
> I have found no information on this port being produced by ourselves, but we
> can be wrong.
> 
> I await your reply.
> 
> Kind regards
> Cristina *
> 
> Ron


 *** Here's the exact printing on the front & back labels ***

Front:

In celebration of the
ROYAL WEDDING
Vintage Character
PORT

A tribute specially selected, shipped and
Bottled by Eldridge, Pope on the occasion
of the Wedding of HRH The Prince of Wales
and Lady Diana Spencer.

SHIPPED FROM FONSECA (OPORTO)
by ELDRIDGE, POPE - WINE MERCHANTS - Dorchester - Dorset

70cl PRODUCE OF PORTUGAL

Back:

This celebration Port, fined with egg white,
Has been aged in wood and is ready to be
enjoyed now. It will also benefit from 
being kept for several years and will
continue to improve.


----------



## Lumpold

*Re: Port Wine - Just Picked Up Today*

Well, they might have been nothing special, but I got a 20cl decanter with porto fino, and a 75cl bottle of Cockburns Fine Ruby for Xmas... good show.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****



mosesbotbol said:


> Went to Trader Joes today and picked out a port that I am quite pleased with for the price!
> 
> Porto Morgado 10 Years Old Tawny.​
> Reminds of Taylor slightly, lighter cherry taste with a good body and the alocohol is present but not rough.
> 
> Best part of all, the price: $10.99
> 
> If you want to drink port all the time, this is the stuff. On the bottom end of pricing, you're not going to find any 10 year tawny for this price, and stuff is pretty good.


Thanks for the tip!!!

What Trader Joes are you going to? I just got a gift card to them. The ones in Arlington & Burlington do not sell alcohol? Is that the Cambridge Store?


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> What Trader Joes are you going to? I just got a gift card to them. The ones in Arlington & Burlington do not sell alcohol? Is that the Cambridge Store?


I just split a bottle '87 last night with a La Gloria Cubana : Medaille d`or No.3 and Trinidad Robusto and the Trader Joe's port was up to the task.

I go to the one on Memorial Drive next to MicroCenter; easiest parking. The best bets for port are the Porto Morgado 1987 vintage and Porto Morgado 10 Year Tawny. Both are about $10.00 and well worth it. No case discount :-(


----------



## TBScigars

One of my favorite port wines would be the Osborne 10 year Tawny. Sweet, warm, with a caramel/hazelnut body. I had the opportunity to try it for the first time at a cigar expo about 2 years ago. I left the convention with about 5 bottles (paid DEARLY for them) and have since found a few places to buy it, but not many.

They also have a 20 year which is even better, but a bit expensive for the daily drink & cigar routine for most people.









Best I found on the 10 year was $27 at Pop's Wine. The 20 year is special order from most places, around $40-50 a bottle.

Eric


----------



## mosesbotbol

TBScigars said:


> One of my favorite port wines would be the Osborne 10 year Tawny.
> 
> Best I found on the 10 year was $27 at Pop's Wine. The 20 year is special order from most places, around $40-50 a bottle.
> 
> Eric


I've seen that brand but yet to try it; those prices are inline with Taylor & Dow. Since being able to get 10 year tawnys for $10.00 at Trader Joe's, it's hard to splurge on anything but the big gun vintages.

The only thing better than a bottle of port, is two bottles of port.


----------



## Ivory Tower

vintage years, i.e., bottles that have been made from one year's harvest are best, generally. 2003 was the latest vintage. these bottles are better with several years of age on them. can't wait that long either.

lbv, or late bottled vintage, is really good, too. especially because it is supposed to be drank right now.

best tawny i've had is grandfather's 20 yo from australia. not cheap, but delicious. there is a great grandfather's out there also.

don't drink mediocre port.


----------



## TBScigars

Ivory Tower said:


> vintage years, i.e., bottles that have been made from one year's harvest are best, generally. 2003 was the latest vintage. these bottles are better with several years of age on them. can't wait that long either.
> 
> lbv, or late bottled vintage, is really good, too. especially because it is supposed to be drank right now.
> 
> best tawny i've had is grandfather's 20 yo from australia. not cheap, but delicious. there is a great grandfather's out there also.
> 
> don't drink mediocre port.


I never heard of that one! I've drank Cockburns Port and a friend of mine in CA has sent me a few bottles from his winery which is similar to a port (can't remember the name on the bottle..and its long gone). The Osborne Tawny is still my all time favorite, but I'm sure in time I will find others to enjoy. Where is a good place to get the Grandfathers? I normally buy from Pops, but they don't carry it online.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Check out wine-searcher.com for different retailers that sell it. Grandfather's usually runs about $60 -$80 per bottle. The best price I got it at was at winecommune.com for $41.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****



mosesbotbol said:


> I go to the one on Memorial Drive next to MicroCenter; easiest parking. The best bets for port are the Porto Morgado 1987 vintage and Porto Morgado 10 Year Tawny. Both are about $10.00 and well worth it. No case discount :-(


I was there last night and they were out of both the Porto Morgado 10 year old ports :BS

THey said they should have them back in stock today. I will call them later, and if they have them, I will head back over there tonight.

I did pick up a bottle of the Porto Morgado Tawny for $5.99. I figure how bad can it be!!! If worse comes to worse, I can always use it to cook something with.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I was there last night and they were out of both the Porto Morgado 10 year old ports :BS
> 
> THey said they should have them back in stock today. I will call them later, and if they have them, I will head back over there tonight.
> 
> I did pick up a bottle of the Porto Morgado Tawny for $5.99. I figure how bad can it be!!! If worse comes to worse, I can always use it to cook something with.


I went back to Trader Joes tonight and picked up the 10 year old Tawny & 1987 Port Morgado. THey were in stock. I probably will not have the chance to drink them for a few weeks. I did open up the $5.99. It has a strong cherry taste. It is drinkable and not too bad. (but then again, I do not mind the Charles Shaw $3 Cabernet Trader Joes Sells either  ). I am sure the ten year old will be better. For $4 more dollars, how can you go wrong?

I will probably reserve half the bottle to make a some Filet Mignons in a sauce with port wine sauce using dried cherries, cinnamon & cheyenne Pepper for my girlfriend this weekend. I would usually use Madeira wine, but this should work nicely.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Port Wine ***Good Buy for Cheap****



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will probably reserve half the bottle to make a some Filet Mignons in a sauce with port wine sauce using dried cherries, cinnamon & cheyenne Pepper for my girlfriend this weekend. I would usually use Madeira wine, but this should work nicely.


Sounds nice...


----------



## ky toker

I was given a bottle of Cockburns Ruby for Christmas and I had not been able to drink anything because of being sick. Well, I darn near killed that bottle Sunday night without realizing it.

The Ruby did taste quite a bit different, it was pretty good. Very happy to have received it.


----------



## Lumpold

When I've finished the bottle of Taylors First Estate Reserve (NV), which I'm enjoying nicely, I'll be moving onto a bottle of Cockburns Ruby... Then onto a 20cl decanter of non-descript Marks and Spencer Vintage Port... Hmmm.... lets go....


----------



## mosesbotbol

Had an '84 Grahams Vintage and a bottle of '87 Porto Morgado side-by-side with three others. There was a difference for sure, but everyone, including a noted port "expert" agreed that the Porto Morgado wasn't that bad at all in the end. 

$10.99- Porto Morgado
$60.00- Grahams

I smoked a Sir Winston along with the Grahams that was too tight. My friend brought two from different boxes, and I got the tight one.... Moved onto Upmann No 2 that smoked well, good draw and rich flavor.


----------



## Hunter

Well, tonight is a Warre's Otima 10 night. My favorite. I've settled into a Bond flick and 3 glasses later feel at ease. The O10 is just like liquid candy. Mmm...


----------



## IHT

i had my favorite tonight as well, forgot i even had it. been drinking too much rum.

stone hill, a missouri winery. on my way to/from StL, i normally stop by. last time i was there, i snatched a few bottles. 
might have another glass.


----------



## shakespeare

pnoon said:


> Or any 10 year old tawny port. I would also add Sandemans to that list.
> :2


I´ve been to their "Caves" ... great experience! If ever you guys come over to portugal... dont miss going up to Porto to taste the wines. We tried it the first time I came over a few years back.... BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Lumpold

Hunter said:


> Well, tonight is a Warre's Otima 10 night. My favorite. I've settled into a Bond flick and 3 glasses later feel at ease. The O10 is just like liquid candy. Mmm...


I came into this thread to ask if anyone had an info on this port... it's going quite cheap (£10/bottle) down the road from me, and I was going to pick up a bottle... that or a Grahams 2000 LBV...


----------

